# Got some help today



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

My daughter wanted to learn today.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Thats awesome! My son wants to start helping me with the yard.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

That's one cool thing about the eclipse....you can make it crawl and cut.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Awesome.

I can hear it now, "watch for feet (not such a big deal with a reel) and keep your lines straight".


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ "watch the fence, landscape edge pavers or sidewalk" are more appropriate warnings with a reel.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

g-man said:


> ^ "watch the fence, landscape edge pavers or sidewalk" are more appropriate warnings with a reel.


Haha.

I once owned a 32" zero-turn (push). My dad wanted to try it, lost control in a turn an wiped out my liriope and a few other perennials in that bed. Luckily it was later in the fall..


----------

